# Legal resources from NatGamble



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi ladies

Just to follow up my post on the main DC thread, there's also a special area for single women at http://www.gambleandghevaert.com/page/Single-women/8/. Hope you find it useful.

Natalie
[email protected]


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Natalie so pleased to hear that you are back, with your wise words of wisdom

Best of luck with your new company.

I saw you post about parental orders and surrogacy- needless to say single women are still out on a limb!!
L x


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

I know - it's so ridiculous.  The law allows you as a single woman to adopt or to conceive through donor insemination, but you have to have a man (or woman!) on your arm if you need the help of a surrogate to start your family.  I fail to see the logic myself....


----------



## MistyLake (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi Natalie,

I am not sure if I missed something...but I didn't feel the page for donor conceived babies made totally clear the difference between the legal father and the father with parental duties, particularly the former. I wonder if you could clarify this as I am currently desperately trying to pin my known donor/friend down and get something down on paper before my baby is born in 2/12. The problem I have is he just isn't saying anything, almost as if he feels that anything he does say will be some how held against him.......

Rx


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi R

Known donation is such a complex issue legally.  Basically, there are two separate concepts: legal parenthood (which means inheritance, financial responsibility and general status) and parental responsibility (which means a right to be involved in day to day and key decisions in the child's upbringing).  You can have one without the other, or both.

If you use a known donor, he could be:

- neither a legal parent nor have parental responsibility (e.g. if you go through a clinic, and he intends no ongoing involvement), or

- a legal parent without parental responsiblity (e.g. if you conceive at home but do not name him on the birth certificate), or

- a legal parent with parental responsibility (where you name him on the birth certificate).

The law is complex and subtle and a great deal depends on your particular circumstances.  You might find it helpful to have a browse in our parenting and children section as well as in the DC area - there is more about parental responsibility etc there.

Do ask here as well if you have a particular question.

Best wishes

Natalie


----------

